# My new phantom



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with moving up  Congrats and way to go on getting the stink out of the boat.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

once again sweet boat


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Love that ride!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's one sweet looking ride. Congrats.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Gratz on the new ride, very sweet looking boat. Looks set-up well, how do you like the "Wiper style" switch for your jackplate?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very,VERY nice! 
Congrats and enjoy...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

super nice ride!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Great looking boat, nice catch as well.

Mudd Minnow


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

SHWEEET . and congrats on slimeing it first trip shes got an awesome MOJO start going!!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome boat dude!!!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Gratz on the new ride, very sweet looking boat. Looks set-up well, how do you like the "Wiper style" switch for your jackplate?


I really like the blinker style switch for the jackplate!! It works out perfectly while driving you can keep your hand on the wheel and run the jackplate, which leaves the other hand open for the throttle and tabs!!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah..the smell of NEW gelcoat! Enjoy the new ride, very nice.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

sweet sled!


----------

